# 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 rear brakes question



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Replaced rear drums, and shoes, on my 2000 Dodge Ram 2500, how tight should I adjust the shoes, looked thru the manual and don’t see it, just found that they need to be adjusted every so often, like every oil change, any advice?? Thank you

Go Blackhawks ))) ussmileyflag


----------



## tdock (Feb 9, 2010)

My manual for a 98 2500 with 13" rear drums
ADJUSTMENT WITH ADJUSTING TOOL
(1) Be sure parking brake lever is fully released.
(2) Raise vehicle so rear wheels can be rotated freely.
(3) Remove plug from each access hole in brake
support plates.
(4) Loosen parking brake cable adjustment nut
until there is slack in front cable.
(5) Insert adjusting tool through support plate
access hole and engage tool in teeth of adjusting
screw star wheel (Fig. 85).
(6) Rotate adjuster screw star wheel (move tool
handle upward) until slight drag can be felt when
wheel is rotated.
(7) Push and hold adjuster lever away from star
wheel with thin screwdriver.
(8) Back off adjuster screw star wheel until brake
drag is eliminated.
(9) Repeat adjustment at opposite wheel. Be sure
adjustment is equal at both wheels.
(10) Install support plate access hole plugs.
(11) Adjust parking brake cable and lower vehicle.
(12) Install brake drums and wheels and lower
vehicle.
(13) Drive vehicle and make one forward stop followed
by one reverse stop. Repeat procedure 8-10
times to operate automatic adjusters and equalize
adjustment.
NOTE: Bring vehicle to complete standstill at each
stop. Incomplete, rolling stops will not activate
automatic adjusters.


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## tdock (Feb 9, 2010)

Just replaced my rear drums and shoes, the forward and reverse stopping adjusts the shoes closer to the drum as they wear. Also had a leaking seal on the passenger side rear hub, fortunately when I had replaced the drivers side a year ago, I bought two of everything to fix it.


----------

